

Nvidia  forums hacked  - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/308632,nvidia-forums-hacked.aspx

======
coolgus
anyone knows which forum software they used?

~~~
polynomial
Nvidia or the hackers? ;-)

